# 922 + OTA Module, how many simultaneous recordings?



## zer0cool

With my 722K, and it's OTA module, i can theoretically record 4 shows at one time.(I've only actually recorded three, TWO SAT and one OTA).
Will the 922 allow this as well?


----------



## zer0cool

3, according to Dish Tech chat.


----------



## RasputinAXP

That's incorrect. It uses the same antenna module as the 722k, so it'll be 4 inputs, 2 sat and 2 OTA.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It should work exactly the same as a 722K.

If you have the OTA tuner module... You should be able to record 2 SAT and 2 OTA simultaneously.

Also... you should be able to additionally watch another pre-recorded programming... and (pending someone trying to find out and posting about it) you *might* also be able to Sling another pre-recorded program to another location as well.

So... it will be 4 recordings at a time definitely... and might also be 1 local + 1 remote/sling viewing all at the same time.


----------



## GrumpyBear

zer0cool said:


> 3, according to Dish Tech chat.


That would be very strange. Just like Rasputin and Stewart said, it uses the same module. Plus for 2yrs now, it has always been pushed a a 2 Sat, 2 Ota, 1 Internet/webbrowser tuner.


----------



## zer0cool

Once dish said three, I knew it would actually be four. i knew the OTA module would allow two ota, so once they confirmed it would record two SAT, plus OTA, I knew it would work in theory. As I said, i've never recorded more than three at a time.


----------



## hoopsbwc34

So do you have to buy the OTA module separately?


----------



## TulsaOK

The OTA module is an accessory and charged separately. $39.99.


----------



## DalePuckett

zer0cool said:


> With my 722K, and it's OTA module, i can theoretically record 4 shows at one time.(I've only actually recorded three, TWO SAT and one OTA).
> Will the 922 allow this as well?


You can record four channels at the same time. We have recorded two satellite and two OTA channels the past two Sunday evenings. Works Great!

Dale


----------



## n0qcu

Actually its 29.99 not 39.99


----------



## hoopsbwc34

n0qcu said:


> Actually its 29.99 not 39.99


Can the installer include it during the initial install?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

hoopsbwc34 said:


> Can the installer include it during the initial install?


If he has one with him, I don't see why not.

The trick would be to order it at the time the initial install order was placed... because I'm not sure the installers will just be carrying around extras.

Since it is a shared module used by the 722K as well... there could be a reason to have a spare or two on the truck, but you never know.


----------



## Jason Nipp

DalePuckett said:


> You can record four channels at the same time. We have recorded two satellite and two OTA channels the past two Sunday evenings. Works Great!
> 
> Dale


 Yup


----------



## DustoMan

hoopsbwc34 said:


> Can the installer include it during the initial install?


I forgot to mention it when setting up my install appointment with DISH so I called them back. They were able to add the OTA module to my install order to make sure the installer had one with him. I had a $29.99 charge on my bill. Easy peezy.

And I must say, coming from a 722, that extra OTA feed is nice.


----------



## olguy

I mentioned I wanted it when ordering my 922. The CSR had already told me the cost would be $215 when I remembered I wanted the OTA module. I told him I wanted it and understood it was an add-on. He said no problem I'll add it now. He then said okay, a 922 install with the OTA module, right? I says yep. He says that will be $215 on your credit card. I said I thought it was extra. He said I'm giving to you. I said thank you very much.

Installer showed up and didn't have it. Told me it was extra. Told him I was supposed to get it. He pulled out the work order and started to say no and I pointed it out to him. Then we found out the warehouse was out of them. Got it 3 business days later via UPS. Took me about 5 minutes to install.


----------

